# Why AutoPilot is needed



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

All units are million of miles per crash. The Oregon data is for combined "Fwys" and "Freeway" shifted from 2019 to 2021. The Tesla Safety data is for with AutoPilot (+ AutoPilot) and without (- AutoPilot.)

Source thread: https://priuschat.com/threads/why-full-self-driving-is-needed.230929/

Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I don’t need numbers to be able to tell why Autopilot would be better both on highways and stop and go traffic:

Computers don’t get bored or frustrated and start doing risky things to get through traffic. They don’t unconsciously drive faster or more dangerously when a really good song comes on. They don’t road rage when cut off or play chicken with other drivers. And they don’t get distracted doing things in the car or not not notice at that critical moment when someone else does something stupid.

So even with the mistakes AP makes it’s already a better driver than average. The only reason questions are being raised about it is because of the danger of ’but sometimes’, as Technology Connections on Youtube put it. People expect AP to be better than any driver on the road in every situation, or it’s not worth having at all.

And yes, people use the same argument for why EV’s aren’t worthwhile - until they’re 100% green and better in every possible situation, you may as well use gas.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> View attachment 41238
> 
> All units are million of miles per crash. The Oregon data is for combined "Fwys" and "Freeway" shifted from 2019 to 2021. The Tesla Safety data is for with AutoPilot (+ AutoPilot) and without (- AutoPilot.)
> 
> ...


ALL AP+/AP- stats are with "attemntive"human driver.

There is zero AP-only (without human driver) data.


----------

